# Need prayers and advice



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

My nephew, Gary, passed away yesterday at 2:30. He was 37 years old and had been recovering from drug addiction. His wishes were for his body to be donated to science and I have been given the responsibility to make this happen. However, his fiance would like his remains. If there is anyone out there who can help me, I would really appreciate the advice and prayers. He is in Fort Worth now. 

Thanks, 
Ron


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I think I would follow his wishes!! You can have a memorial for him. His soul is in heaven now and at peace. The memorial would provide closure for the family and his friends. IMO. You and your family are in my prayers. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you so much for your prayers. Gary and the family need them. We are planning a memorial service in the spring on his birthday. I meant to say in the first post the finace wants the ashes back. There was an autopsy done so I don't know if there is a way to donate his body to do some good - maybe a tissue bank? The places I have found so far have not been in the North Texas area. He was generally healthy. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Ron,

I, too, am sorry for the loss of your nephew Gary. I wish I had some answers for you. I don't have answers, but I know the One who answers prayer.

Heavenly Father,

Please bless Gary's family and friends with fond memories with him during happier days. Be with Ron as he tries to fulfill Gary's wishes, and if he's unable to achieve that, please let him have peace that Gary understands and accepts whatever Ron did for him.

During this time of grief and sense of loss, let all hearts be turned to your son Jesus, who pays the penalty for our sins when we ask him to.

In the precious name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Everything is worked out now thanks for everything.


----------

